# Less than perfect pedicure-able toes



## Pancua (Jan 2, 2012)

While my feet themselves have no issues, I have a couple toe nails that are not up to par. My pinky toes have a stub of a toe nail and a couple grow with a crack down the middle.

I love pedicures but I always feel awkward trying to get one with these issues. Does anyone else deal with either of these? If so,what do you do if anything? Would it be weird to only have the 4 toes painted or should I have the pinky nail painted as best as possible?


----------



## Dalylah (Jan 2, 2012)

While my pinky toe doesn't crack, it is the ugliest pinky toenail alive. I still paint it so it matches though.

You might try a ridge filling base coat underneath your color to smooth out cracks and ridges and then paint it. At least it will match haha.


----------

